# Jeff's Rub



## dtsobel (Feb 10, 2013)

Is Jeff's rub good for beef ribs?  I don't do pork and finally found a store i can get beef ribs.

Also is the rub something i can make and store for a while so i don't have to make it fresh everytime i want to use it?

Also some tips for smoking ribs would be good.  I have a MB 40 and would like to use it without going to something else to start or finish. 

Thanks


----------



## duffman (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife and I love Dino Ribs. It really isn't much different then doing pork ribs. I have done uncovered and the 3-2-1 method with beef ribs and they turned out good both ways. Good luck and happy eating.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 11, 2013)

I use Jeff's rub on most everything. A batch by the directions is not too large and  will keep fine. Just store as any other rub

  Mike


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 14, 2013)

You could try searching the newsletter archive at WWW.smoking-meat.com


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2013)

dtsobel-as a matter of fact, in Jeff's latest newletter he is featuring Smoked Beef Short Ribs using his rub.  If you haven't signed up for his newletters, your missing out on a wealth of information.

You can sign up for it here: Smoking-meat   There is a "FREE Newsletter" tab in the header section.  Open it up, fill in your information, and get in the the latest that Jeff has to offer.  Also, there is an Archive section so you can catch up on past issues. 

Enjoy!


----------

